# KLONe Project



## music6000 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi
    Here is my Mojo KLONe project, Every Part Except IC Sockets is period correct to the Original.
The Pots are Alpha D shaft with a CTS style Graphic on the metal cap.
The only thing I'm missing is the Panasonic ECQ-V series 0.39uF (390nF) 50v Capacitor marked with the White dot, 330nF 50v at the moment!
Does anyone have 2  they can part with or no where I can purchase some?
Part Number: ECQ-V1H394JL

*Update :* Picture Added, I like the Black Knobs, Have the Oxblood also.
                390nF has been fitted.


----------



## Barry (Dec 21, 2019)

I've got a bag of those, I can send you a couple, send me an address


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

Sorry for the bad photo, these have the 394 capacitor code and what looks like dots below and dashes above, just wanna be sure they're what you need


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## music6000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Updated!


----------



## museums (Dec 28, 2019)

You printed out the back of a CTS pot and glued it on an alpha pot?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 29, 2019)

museums said:


> You printed out the back of a CTS pot and glued it on an alpha pot?


Yes , But t's a vinyl adhesive Graphic from a Sign Writers shop.


----------



## azerty_guitar (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello ! 
Where did you get the enclosure ???


----------



## music6000 (Jan 1, 2020)

Where did you get the enclosure ???
[/QUOTE]








						1 1 Diecast Aluminum Enclosures for DIY Klon Centaur Overdrive Pedal G1 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1 1 Diecast Aluminum Enclosures for DIY Klon Centaur Overdrive Pedal G1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Just contact them & tell them if you want the Silver Unpainted Enclosure.
They tell you how to purchase. It comes with Back Plate & 2 special Screws to hold it + a Screw to hold the PCB.


----------



## Robert (Jan 1, 2020)

You can also find them on Wish, and from time to time a 50% off coupon will apply.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ended up with Retroamplis  from Spain supplying the Correct ECQ-V1H394JL capacitor in January.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 1, 2020)

"330nF 50v at the moment!"
How dare you !!! XD


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 2, 2020)

I dunno, Phill.  Your Photoshop skills are so good, how do we know any of this is real? 

Nice work, looks great.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2020)

Here Chuck, My Mom with KLONe Overdrive Pedal!
If you look left on the Floor, that is another Hobby, making Animals from Agricultural & Machinery parts with Metal!
I'm a Boilermaker by Trade.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 2, 2020)

Love for paisley seems to run in the family.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 2, 2020)

Mom for the win!  I will never have this attention for detail.  Hat's off to you!!


----------



## HamishR (Apr 3, 2020)

The stickers on the back of the pots are hilarious!  Have you found out what brand of goop you will be using?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 14, 2021)

HamishR said:


> The stickers on the back of the pots are hilarious!  Have you found out what brand of goop you will be using?


Modern Technology, It's Transparent goop but it changes the colour & writing on the components.
It's called BULL  _ _ _ T !


----------



## HamishR (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm gonna see if I can fill in the blanks...  "BULLGLUT"?  "BULLSPOT"? "BULLPELT"? "BULLSEALANT"?

Oh it's no good. I give up. It sounds like amazing stuff though.


----------

